# What's a good cut of beef to smoke?



## molove (Sep 13, 2015)

Any suggestions for a cut of beef that's easily available in the UK (not brisket) that would be good for low and slow smoking?

Thanks

Piers


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2015)

Any of the Cuts from the Chuck will work, Look for Roasts or cuts at least 5cm thick or more. Short Ribs are great as well. Below is a list of common UK cut names. There is a UK Group, lots of guys there to help...JJ

http://www.beefresearch.org/cmdocs/beefresearch/beef retail cuts alternative names.pdf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/38/uk-smokers


----------



## red robbo 69 (Sep 14, 2015)

Whole chuck is nice smoked and a lot more forgiving than brisket. Or picanha which you can now get it in Waitrose; it's a Brazilian cut (no not that type of Brazilian cut)


----------



## molove (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to get hold of some Chuck and give that a go.


----------

